# I think we're gonna trade Artest for Vince



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

There's a new rumor from David Aldridge that Vince Carter wants a trade. I'd heard that rumor before today, but didn't believe it yet. David Aldridge doesn't mess around, so I believe the rumor now.

I've also heard enough rumors from a bunch of different sources that the Pacers want to get rid of Artest, to make me think he's probably gone.

I think a lot of teams would be scared off by Vince's contract and injury issues. The Hill and McDyess trades showed what can happen if you trade for damaged goods. Both of those teams gave up a great young prospect in the deal and it turned out horrible. I don't think a rebuilding team would be interested in Vince for that reason, only a contender trying to put itself over the top. 

We might be the only team willing to offer an All-NBA player for Vince Carter. Toronto would probably be all over that trade. Would Larry be all over it too? I hope not, but I think he would.


----------



## RA231 (Jun 27, 2004)

Carlise sat Vince on the bench in the All Star game. I dont think Carlise likes Carter so I dont see a trade happening.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RA231</b>!
> Carlise sat Vince on the bench in the All Star game. I dont think Carlise likes Carter so I dont see a trade happening.


Agreed. If someone's getting the last say in a trade, it'll be Carlisle, and IMO if we're trading for someone he doesn't like, we're not getting him.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

ron artest in my opinion is the key to the pacers, JO might get more publizded and crap but ron artest wins more gmes for us it hink, without his d jermain would have guys like kobe comn in on him all the time


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

That'd be stupid, cause we could probably trade less to get Carter. Say Harrington and Harrison, or something like that. I would be hesistant about that though, cause I really don't want another injury prone guy on the team.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

I offered Vince for Artest in the KVBL, and it was rejected, which was good for you.  Indiana would be stupid to do that trade. Artest is the perfect SF if you've got an inside presence like Jermaine O'Neal. Carter would be a good SF if you didn't have anyone else and needed him to be "the man." Artest is younger, cheaper, and more valuable to a team like the Pacers.

So from a Pistons fan, make this deal!!!


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I don't think it would be a good idea either, as I said. I just think it will happen.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Terible move if done, by Indiana. I would argue Ron's impact on the court is greater than Vince's at this point.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

You guys shouldn't really make any big moves. I hate blaming losses on injuries, but I would not been suprised that the Pacers would win the NBA championships had JO and Tinsley not had injuries.


----------



## noogie_da_sheep (Jan 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> You guys shouldn't really make any big moves. I hate blaming losses on injuries, but I would not been suprised that the Pacers would win the NBA championships had JO and Tinsley not had injuries.


yeah Tinsley and JO would have made a huge difference if healthy


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

carlile didn't just sit carter, he sat him for redd! bad rotation choice, imo. but it can project to carlise's opinion. 

with that, trading artest for carter, actually, trading him for anything but a dominant bigman is a bad move for the pacers (and i'm a raptors fan and vince carter believer)

by the way, saying something like carter for harrington is like a toronto fan saying artest for mo pete...its just ignorant


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spuriousjones</b>!
> carlile didn't just sit carter, he sat him for redd! bad rotation choice, imo. but it can project to carlise's opinion.
> 
> with that, trading artest for carter, actually, trading him for anything but a dominant bigman is a bad move for the pacers (and i'm a raptors fan and vince carter believer)
> ...


Harrington and Harrison, and at least two healthy players before their prime are better than a past-prime, oft injured player.


----------



## ArtestFan23 (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd trade Harrington and Bender for VC...but not Artest.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

VC for Artest shouldn't happen the only way it would ever happen is if VC didn't keep getting hurt. The healthy VC from a few years ago is well worth Artest but the probelm is VC will probally never get back to his old form. He needs to drive everytime he can but he backs off now in fear of injury. If you are trying to beat the pistons you don't want a guy who is affraid of going to hole because of an injury all the time. Artest is a good fit for the Pacers as long as he keeps his head into it.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This won't happen, a contending team like Indiana knows that players like Artest and Jermaine, who play on both ends of the court for 82 games, are what win rings.



> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> I don't think a rebuilding team would be interested in Vince for that reason, only a contender trying to put itself over the top.


Not necessarily a rebuilding team, but a weak team that wants to keep fans in their seats and drive up revenues would take on Vince. I pretty much just described Toronto.


----------



## Eamer (Jul 15, 2004)

I hope this doesn't happen, Artest is one of the best players in the position he plays in the NBA. That showed by his defensive player of the year award. Carlisle should not let this happen, ever.


----------

